# Free Domains?



## saiaspire (Feb 1, 2006)

Does any one know where to get a free www.yourname.com domain for Rs.0


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 1, 2006)

AFAIK u cant, u have to pay foir it....


----------



## Rohan Rastogi (Feb 1, 2006)

*Microsoft*

I think you may try the new Microsoft Live Beta. It offers free domain names and company e-mail IDs. (I think it's only for the U.S.)


----------



## saiaspire (Feb 1, 2006)

*Domain Boys?*

Please suggest some other way as windows live provides domain only in US.

Guy's pls help!


----------



## Rohan Rastogi (Feb 27, 2006)

Saw an ad in Digit that www.space2let.com offers .info domains for free.
Check it out


----------



## codeash (Feb 27, 2006)

* This site no longer provides free domains....I don't even know if it ever did....Buy one from Rediff for Rs. 500 per year.... *


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 28, 2006)

Try www.namepros.com They offer lifetime free domains if you manage to earn enough NP$...their virtual currency!


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Feb 28, 2006)

hey, u can get a domain name [.com/.net] for as low as rs.349 from gohindi.com
i am a customer of theirs and quite satisfied by their price and service...
u can get 10mb hosting for 199 [when i had taken it it was 179...now i have 100mb package]
my site has never faced a down server problem either.
the owner of the company, pabudh kalia is quite accessible n u can call him/email him and he is ever ready to respond to da queries.

i think 300-400 in today's world is as good as free..and one more thing .info registrations for 149 only...

the site gohindi.com


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 28, 2006)

You can never get a .com for free. Even if you get one, you should not take it! The best way to control a website is to control a domain name!

It doesn't matter that I don't have your hosting password. If I control your domain name, I can shut down your site anytime I want or can even make if forward to a porn site!!

*Its best to pay a little, get a .com and look for free hosting!* Now you can get domains for as little as 350 or even lower (I can do that ) Search the forum and you will find lots of thread giving list of free hosting service providers. For example, you can use *www.freeservers.com or *www.zeeblo.com for free hosting. But if you are a little serious about your site, you must also choose a paid hosting. If its only for fun, go for free hosting.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 1, 2006)

u can get free a .tk domain for free at *www.dottk.com.
.co.nr domain is also for free in one of the sites but i cant remember the name.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 5, 2006)

hey...try www.freedomain.co.nr

they provide free domain name co.nr...and they are simple ...it wont take more than 10 min to get started.I also have one for my website  www.freehelp.co.nrI m sure ..u will enjoy


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 5, 2006)

*hi*

i would suggest you www.dot.tk , here you'll get a free name like www.yourname.tk , if you want free .com domains, there are some companies who provide free domains but then you are required to buy server space from them.


----------



## hafees (Mar 5, 2006)

.tk is waste. It is full of banners and popups and is very slow. Very bad service.
Freedomain.co.nr is good but i think they ve stopped giving free domains. But i have one (hafeesonline.co.nr). when i tried to create another it showed an error message like that service is stopped temprrly.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 18, 2006)

uni.cc is good in case you need dns support too!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 18, 2006)

Yah I would recommend the site www.dottk.com.I have a site there.Its free.But if you want a .com site then I would suggest you bravenet.com.They charge you for the hosting but it has loads of features such as forums, chat rooms , etc for free. Even free hosting packages can have these free featurs.I got the free hosting package and then registered at the above mentioned site (www.dottk.com). If you want check out my site for the features offered by bravenet.I have included most of the features offered. My site is: www.infosoftindia.tk


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 23, 2006)

hafees said:
			
		

> .tk is waste. It is full of banners and popups and is very slow. Very bad service.
> Freedomain.co.nr is good but i think they ve stopped giving free domains. But i have one (hafeesonline.co.nr). when i tried to create another it showed an error message like that service is stopped temprrly.



I dont think so.You can edit the banners and adds in .tk.I have a free membershi and its working just fine.If you dont believe visit: www.infosoftindia.tk


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 23, 2006)

UFO007 said:
			
		

> hafees said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If, everything is working fine then you must not be having good traffic. If you exceed the traffic limit you .tk site would be a mess like mine. If credit card wouldn't be the only mode, I would have got it paid.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 24, 2006)

hafees said:
			
		

> .tk is waste. It is full of banners and popups and is very slow. Very bad service.
> Freedomain.co.nr is good but i think they ve stopped giving free domains. But i have one (hafeesonline.co.nr). when i tried to create another it showed an error message like that service is stopped temprrly.



Its still available, jus got one yesterday (here )

get .co.nr for free @ *co.nr


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 24, 2006)

You can get a .com for about *Re. 1 per day* with full control with password, etc. Will you still not pay for it?  If you will, contact me.  Even godaddy provides domain for around US$ 9.20 per year. That comes to about Rs. 415.

People know your site by your domain name. Is it a too much for some goodwill?  Would you still prefer a .tk, .co.nr and such silly sounding domains? Everyone knows they are free. Why not gain some credibility by getting a good domain. Is Re. 1 per day a hugh cost?


----------



## demoninside9 (May 8, 2006)

hey u want free domain names?
i m giving u a lot links for free hosting ,domain,email n so on.....
its all free





Free Subdomains 
*www.freeurl.com 
*www.jwdx.com 
*www.cjb.net 
*www.dot.tk 
*www.v3.com 
*www.hotredirect.com 
*www.internetjump.com 
*www.zdos.com 
*www.webalias.com 
*www.reduce.to 
*www.warping.to 
*www.gosurfto.com 
*www.shorturl.com 
*www.has.it 
*www.1fx.net 
*www.get-2.com 
*www.myredirector.com 
*www.tr.cx 
*www.kickme.to 
*www.dk3.com 
*www.suite.net/url.htm 
*www.ontheweb.nu 
*www.globalredirect.com 
*www.linkworld.to 
*www.rename.net 
*www.webmask.com 
*www.guruguru.to 
*www.6x.to 
*www.b4.to 
*www.b6.to 
*www.h3.to 
*www.thx.to 
*www.tsx.to 
*www.tsx.org 
*www.2fbi.de 
*www.ubb.cc 
*www.IDz.net 
*zwap.to 
*www.xsub.ws 
*www.elite.to 
*www.2fbi.de 
*www.b6.to 
*www.quickurl.com 
*www.iidd.org/ 
*www.ne1.net/ 

Free Domains 
*www.dot.tk/ (redirection) 
*www.uni.cc/ (redirection, webhosting, OR domain) 
*www.acidmist.com/ 
*www.freedomain.co.nr (the best 0 ads) 

Co-Brands 
*megagiga.com 
*www.muttle.com/ 

Free FileStorage 
*java.isavvix.com/freeback.jsp 
*www.sharemation.com/ 
*www.storagevault.net/ 
*www.tiomeg.com/ 
*briefcase.yahoo.com/ 

Free Pop3Mails 
*quickemail.de 
*gmx.net 
*kgb.cz 
*hotmail.com 
*uyeler.mynet.com 
*eng.mail.port.ru 
*passagen.se 
*mail.urbia.de 
*www.hotpop.com 
*webmail.berlin.de 
*club.lemonde.fr 
*mail.lycos.co.uk 
*topsurf.com 
*uk2.net 
*liquid2k.com 
*newmail.net 
*mail.arabia.com 
*home.se 
*epost.portalen.no 
*runbox.com 
*mail.tut.by 

Free Email for your site 
*bigmailbox.com 
*zzn.com 
*i-p.com 

Free Counters/Stats for ur site 
*www.countercentral.com/ 
*www.sitemeter.com 
*www.addfreestats.com 
*www.bravenet.com 
*www.admo.net 
*www.thecounter.com 
*www.extreme-dm.com/ 
*www.stats4all.com 
*www.realtracker.com 
*www.dataplain.com/data.cgi/company/0/index 
*www.okcounter.com 
*www.cgi2you.com 

Free Web Hosts 
*www.fileserv.sytes.net 
*www.web1000.com 
*www.liquid2k.com/ 
*www.host.sk/ (Russian) 
*www.cfm-resources.com/ 
*www.gizba.com/ 
*www.websamba.com/ 
*www.250free.com/ 
*www.geocities.com/ 
*www.angelfire.com/ 
*www.tripod.com/ 
*www.worldzone.net/ 
*www.topcities.com/ 
*www.brinkster.com/ 
*www.9cy.com/ 
*www.hostultra.com/ 
*www.topcities.com/ 
*www.spaceports.com/ 
*www.tripod.co.uk/ 
*www.hut.ru/ (Russian) 
*www.netfirms.com/ 
*free.prohosting.com/ 
*www.7host.com/ 
*www.domaindlx.com/ 
*www.websamba.com/ 
*www.amzweb.net/ 
*www.portland.co.uk/ 
*www.cfm-resources.com/ 
*members.freewebs.com/ 
*www.phathost.com 
*www.deluxnetwork.com/pgs/plans.php 
*www.chez.tiscali.fr/ (French) 
*www.tripod.spray.se/ (Swedish) 
*www.coolfreepages.com/ 
*www.wolfserver.net/members/webhosting.asp 
*www.ish.biz/ 
*www.Breezeland.com 
*www.polarhome.com 
*www.freehosting.rbftpnetworks.com/ 
*www.FateBack.com 

Below you will find a tutorial for setting up of an Apache Web Server. 
Apache tutrial 

Tutorials 
*tutorialfind.com (All areas) 

Photoshop 
*opticalorgasm.com/huge_tutorial_list.html 
*www.absolutecross.com/ 
*www.actionfx.com/ 
*www.adobeevangelists.com/ 
*www.adobe.com/webstudio/phot...blend/main.html 
*www.adobe.com/products/tips/photoshop.html 
*www.geo.utexas.edu/output/photoshop.html 
*development.alpha-project.net/tutorials.html 
*www.aqa-d.se/ 
*ard.virtualave.net/frame.htm 
*www.veraldar.net/ari/ 
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/ 
*www.bizark.com/ 
~censored~.com/ 
*www.webdevelopersjournal.com..._ad_banner.html 
*www.candeekis.com/alltutorials.html 
*www.cbtcafe.com/photoshop/ 
*builder.cnet.com/webbuilding/0-7370.html 
*builder.cnet.com/ 
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/ 
*www.cyberinkdesign.com/tutor.htm 
*www.dacort.com/tutorials.php 
*www.dalinise.com/ 
*2achievesuccess.com/david/ 
*misery.subnet.at/ 
*www.deepspaceweb.com/ 
*www.designsbymark.com/pstips/ 
*www.dsigning.com/ 
*www.deviantart.com/ 
*www.digital-creativity.co.uk/ 
*www.digitalthread.com/ 
*www.distortion.co.uk/freebies/tutorial.html 
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml 
*www.edevcafe.com/ 
*www.elated.com/ 
*www.zdjournals.com/ips/ 
*www.geocities.com/nessele/ 
*erk.free.fr/ 
*www.espressographics.com/ 
*www.evening.demon.co.uk/articles.html 
*www.exquisitedesign.com/ 
*www.extremeflash.com/ 
*www.extropia.com/ 
*www.eyeball-design.com/page09.htm 
*www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/ 
*www.firelily.com/ 
*www.freegraphics.com/10_Tutorials/Photoshop/ 
*www.codewarrioru.com/CodeWarriorU/ 
*www.webspace.com.br/opus/web3.htm 
*geda-online.com/ 
*www.gifart.com/graphictips5.shtml 
*gliebster.com/ 
*www.2ginc.com/ 
*www2.gograph.com/fusion/EN/E...op.cfm?jmpfos=1 
*www.goranation.com/ 
*books.je-ideadesign.com/viewlets/ps...psresources.htm 
*graphicssoft.about.com/libra...shop+6+Tutorial 
*wwwebmasters.net/tutorials/Photoshop/ 
*user.fundy.net/morris/redire...photoshop.shtml 
*www.grafx-design.com/tutorials.html 
*www.gurusnetwork.com/ 
*homepages.ihug.com.au/~mr_jr/tutorials.htm 
*www.hyperpark.com/ 
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*the-internet-eye.com/HOWTO/default.htm 
*www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm 
*www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm 
*jereme.gfxsites.net/ 
*www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html 
*pionet.net/~jzeman/tips/contents.html 
*www.multimania.com/harvestr/logos/ 
*www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html 
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*hotwired.lycos.com/ 
*www.iservice.at/isset.html 
*www.itgraphics.com.au/tutorial/index.htm 
*www.visual-redemption.com/ 
*mccannas.com/pshop/photosh0.htm 
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/linkotip.htm 
*www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html 
*homepage.mac.com/markstrange...hoto~index.html 
*www.sketchpad.net/ 
*www.photoshopuser.com/ 
*www.neofrog.com/ 
*www.netpedia.com/graphics/tips/ 
*www.opticnurve.com/ 
*orgcon.jlswebsource.com/tips.html 
*www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/photoshop.asp 
*www.ozones.com/handson/ 
*www.pageresource.com/ 
*www.pagetutor.com/ 
*www.pankpages.com/ 
*www.piscespub.com/pcpp50.html 
*www.pixelpunk.8m.com/ 
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/adobepc.htm 
*www.perfectpixels.com/home.cfm 
*www.phong.com/ 
*www.planetphotoshop.com/tutorials.html 
*www.poidesign.com/ 
*www.pragt.net/ 
*www.webreference.com/graphics/ 
*www.psionic.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/ 
*www.webreference.com/graphics/ 
*www.rainworld.com/oe_99/forg...ndex.frame.html 
*www.raestudios.com/ 
*www.rainworld.com/ 
*www.renderosity.com/ 
*books.je-ideadesign.com/viewlets/ 
*robouk.gdesign.nl/index.php3 
*www.russellbrown.com/ 
*www.afn.org/~afn07395/ 
*www.creativepro.com/story/ 
*www.shortcutcentral.com/ 
*www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm 
*learn.smartplanet.com/ 
*webdeveloper.com/html/html_table_splicing.html 
*www.spoono.com/ 
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/ 
*www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm 
*strider-web.virtualave.net/ 
*www.netcolony.com/arts/d5uga/Pshop/tuts.html 
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/MonthlyTipB.html 
*thetechnozone.com/macbuyersg...Photoshop6.html 
*www.thinkdan.com/ 
*www.sev.com.au/dtpzone/phtips.asp 
*members.tripod.com/~rddesign/prof.html 
*www.teamphotoshop.com/ 
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph...ls6/?once=true& 
*www.intelinfo.com/ 
*twh.telefragged.com/ 
*builder.com.com/ 
*users.iafrica.com/c/cu/cubic/vers/ 
*www.wastedyouth.org/ 
*www.webclass-101.com/photoshop6.shtml 
*wdvl.com/Authoring/Graphics/ 
*www.webgraphicscenter.com/ 
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/ 
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/index.html 
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/ 
*www.geocities.com/vitseeus/ 
*www.phong.com/tutorials/ 
*eternalgfx.homestead.com/effectstutorials.html 
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*www.deviantart.com/thumbnails.php?section=ps7 
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml 
*user.fundy.net/morris/redire...?gallery2.shtml 
*www.ultimatetopsites.com/coolsites/top50gfx/ 
*www.pixelvoid.com/ 
*www.razorart.com/ 
*robouk.gdesign.nl/ 
*www.liquidsoft.com/ 
*www.pixeljunction.com/ 
*www.solardreamstudios.com/ 
*www.spoono.com/ *www.shadowness.com/tutorials.html 
*twh.telefragged.com/ 
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/adobe/ 
*www.wastedyouth.org/ 
*www.teamphotoshop.com/ 
*www.project-boredom.com/ 
*www.nyonic.com 
*www.rainworld.com/psworkshop/ 
*www.screaming-art.com/ 
*www.photoshoptechniques.com/ 
*www.firelily.com/photoshop/ 
*www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials.htm 
*www.webcorpfx.com/v2-html/ 
*www.spyroteknik.com/ 
*tiles.ice.org/index_completed.php? 
*www.arbel-designs.com/ 
*home.hetnet.nl/~whiteeagleonline/Tutorials.htm 
*www.3x4.co.uk/tutorials.php 
*www.myjanee.com/tuts.htm 
*www.humanconclusion.com 
*www.toeng.com 
*www.endeffect.com 
*www.pixeljunction.com 
*www.iamunreal.com 
*www.turtleshell.com 
*www.cognitivedistortion.com 

Lightwave 
*members.shaw.ca/ 
*www.simplylightwave.com 

3D Studio Max 
*www.comet-cartoons.com/toons/3dhelp.cfm/ 
*www.3dtotal.com 
*www.3dcafe.com/ 
*www.raph.com/ 
*www.exchange3d.com/main/index.php 
*www.3dark.com/ 
*www.maxhelp.com/ 
*www.max3d.com/ 
*www.3dluvr.com/ 
*mr2k.3dvf.com/frameset.htm 
*www.voidix.com/tutorials3d.php 
*www.atomic-animation.com/boolean_reminders.htm 
*www.maxtd.com/ 
*www.origamy.com.br/ 
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson67/index.html 
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson64 
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson65 
*members.shaw.ca/loganfoster/download/index.html 

Stock photos 
*www.deviantart.com/?tier=stockart 
*www.istockphoto.com 
*www.freefoto.com 
*www.pictor.com 
*www.imagebank.com 
*www.ditto.com 
*www.twistedlens.com 
*www.bciusa.com 
*www.photo.net 
*www.webshots.com 
*www.gograph.com 
*www.freestockphotos.com 
*www.freeimages.co.uk 
*www.archivephotos.com 
*www.pro-visions.com 
*www.freemediaarchive.com 
*www.zing.com 
*www.atpictures.com 
*www.zuadobank.com 

Mixed 
*www.catnmoose.com/wsc.shtml 
*www.milonic.co.uk/menu/ 
*www.dynamicdrive.com/ 
*www.dhtmlcentral.com/ 
*www.entensity.net/ 
*tutorials.findtutorials.com/ 
*www.fsix.net/ 
*www.kaosweaver.com/ 
*liquidpulse.net 
*www.melonn.com/ 
*vancouver-webpages.com/META/mk-metas.html 
*www.microbians.com/ 
*www.opencube.com/ 
*technet.oracle.com/ 
*www.phpcrazy.com/scripts.html 
*www.phpdeveloper.org 
*phpwebsite.appstate.edu/ 
*www.precisionart.net/index.php 
*www.shadowness.com 
*cgi.resourceindex.com 
*www.lol.dk/lol/ 
*www.thewebmachine.com/ 
*www.sitepoint.com/

If u would like it then plzzz reply


----------



## demoninside9 (May 8, 2006)

wanna free domain names n a lot of free hosting n .........then
eat these

Here is every signal thing 
you would ever need to run a web site .. 


Free Subdomains 
*www.freeurl.com 
*www.jwdx.com 
*www.cjb.net 
*www.dot.tk 
*www.v3.com 
*www.hotredirect.com 
*www.internetjump.com 
*www.zdos.com 
*www.webalias.com 
*www.reduce.to 
*www.warping.to 
*www.gosurfto.com 
*www.shorturl.com 
*www.has.it 
*www.1fx.net 
*www.get-2.com 
*www.myredirector.com 
*www.tr.cx 
*www.kickme.to 
*www.dk3.com 
*www.suite.net/url.htm 
*www.ontheweb.nu 
*www.globalredirect.com 
*www.linkworld.to 
*www.rename.net 
*www.webmask.com 
*www.guruguru.to 
*www.6x.to 
*www.b4.to 
*www.b6.to 
*www.h3.to 
*www.thx.to 
*www.tsx.to 
*www.tsx.org 
*www.2fbi.de 
*www.ubb.cc 
*www.IDz.net 
*zwap.to 
*www.xsub.ws 
*www.elite.to 
*www.2fbi.de 
*www.b6.to 
*www.quickurl.com 
*www.iidd.org/ 
*www.ne1.net/ 

Free Domains 
*www.dot.tk/ (redirection) 
*www.uni.cc/ (redirection, webhosting, OR domain) 
*www.acidmist.com/ 
*www.freedomain.co.nr (the best 0 ads) 

Co-Brands 
*megagiga.com 
*www.muttle.com/ 

Free FileStorage 
*java.isavvix.com/freeback.jsp 
*www.sharemation.com/ 
*www.storagevault.net/ 
*www.tiomeg.com/ 
*briefcase.yahoo.com/ 

Free Pop3Mails 
*quickemail.de 
*gmx.net 
*kgb.cz 
*hotmail.com 
*uyeler.mynet.com 
*eng.mail.port.ru 
*passagen.se 
*mail.urbia.de 
*www.hotpop.com 
*webmail.berlin.de 
*club.lemonde.fr 
*mail.lycos.co.uk 
*topsurf.com 
*uk2.net 
*liquid2k.com 
*newmail.net 
*mail.arabia.com 
*home.se 
*epost.portalen.no 
*runbox.com 
*mail.tut.by 

Free Email for your site 
*bigmailbox.com 
*zzn.com 
*i-p.com 

Free Counters/Stats for ur site 
*www.countercentral.com/ 
*www.sitemeter.com 
*www.addfreestats.com 
*www.bravenet.com 
*www.admo.net 
*www.thecounter.com 
*www.extreme-dm.com/ 
*www.stats4all.com 
*www.realtracker.com 
*www.dataplain.com/data.cgi/company/0/index 
*www.okcounter.com 
*www.cgi2you.com 

Free Web Hosts 
*www.fileserv.sytes.net 
*www.web1000.com 
*www.liquid2k.com/ 
*www.host.sk/ (Russian) 
*www.cfm-resources.com/ 
*www.gizba.com/ 
*www.websamba.com/ 
*www.250free.com/ 
*www.geocities.com/ 
*www.angelfire.com/ 
*www.tripod.com/ 
*www.worldzone.net/ 
*www.topcities.com/ 
*www.brinkster.com/ 
*www.9cy.com/ 
*www.hostultra.com/ 
*www.topcities.com/ 
*www.spaceports.com/ 
*www.tripod.co.uk/ 
*www.hut.ru/ (Russian) 
*www.netfirms.com/ 
*free.prohosting.com/ 
*www.7host.com/ 
*www.domaindlx.com/ 
*www.websamba.com/ 
*www.amzweb.net/ 
*www.portland.co.uk/ 
*www.cfm-resources.com/ 
*members.freewebs.com/ 
*www.phathost.com 
*www.deluxnetwork.com/pgs/plans.php 
*www.chez.tiscali.fr/ (French) 
*www.tripod.spray.se/ (Swedish) 
*www.coolfreepages.com/ 
*www.wolfserver.net/members/webhosting.asp 
*www.ish.biz/ 
*www.Breezeland.com 
*www.polarhome.com 
*www.freehosting.rbftpnetworks.com/ 
*www.FateBack.com 

Below you will find a tutorial for setting up of an Apache Web Server. 
Apache tutrial 

Tutorials 
*tutorialfind.com (All areas) 

Photoshop 
*opticalorgasm.com/huge_tutorial_list.html 
*www.absolutecross.com/ 
*www.actionfx.com/ 
*www.adobeevangelists.com/ 
*www.adobe.com/webstudio/phot...blend/main.html 
*www.adobe.com/products/tips/photoshop.html 
*www.geo.utexas.edu/output/photoshop.html 
*development.alpha-project.net/tutorials.html 
*www.aqa-d.se/ 
*ard.virtualave.net/frame.htm 
*www.veraldar.net/ari/ 
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/ 
*www.bizark.com/ 
~censored~.com/ 
*www.webdevelopersjournal.com..._ad_banner.html 
*www.candeekis.com/alltutorials.html 
*www.cbtcafe.com/photoshop/ 
*builder.cnet.com/webbuilding/0-7370.html 
*builder.cnet.com/ 
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/ 
*www.cyberinkdesign.com/tutor.htm 
*www.dacort.com/tutorials.php 
*www.dalinise.com/ 
*2achievesuccess.com/david/ 
*misery.subnet.at/ 
*www.deepspaceweb.com/ 
*www.designsbymark.com/pstips/ 
*www.dsigning.com/ 
*www.deviantart.com/ 
*www.digital-creativity.co.uk/ 
*www.digitalthread.com/ 
*www.distortion.co.uk/freebies/tutorial.html 
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml 
*www.edevcafe.com/ 
*www.elated.com/ 
*www.zdjournals.com/ips/ 
*www.geocities.com/nessele/ 
*erk.free.fr/ 
*www.espressographics.com/ 
*www.evening.demon.co.uk/articles.html 
*www.exquisitedesign.com/ 
*www.extremeflash.com/ 
*www.extropia.com/ 
*www.eyeball-design.com/page09.htm 
*www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/ 
*www.firelily.com/ 
*www.freegraphics.com/10_Tutorials/Photoshop/ 
*www.codewarrioru.com/CodeWarriorU/ 
*www.webspace.com.br/opus/web3.htm 
*geda-online.com/ 
*www.gifart.com/graphictips5.shtml 
*gliebster.com/ 
*www.2ginc.com/ 
*www2.gograph.com/fusion/EN/E...op.cfm?jmpfos=1 
*www.goranation.com/ 
*books.je-ideadesign.com/viewlets/ps...psresources.htm 
*graphicssoft.about.com/libra...shop+6+Tutorial 
*wwwebmasters.net/tutorials/Photoshop/ 
*user.fundy.net/morris/redire...photoshop.shtml 
*www.grafx-design.com/tutorials.html 
*www.gurusnetwork.com/ 
*homepages.ihug.com.au/~mr_jr/tutorials.htm 
*www.hyperpark.com/ 
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*the-internet-eye.com/HOWTO/default.htm 
*www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm 
*www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm 
*jereme.gfxsites.net/ 
*www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html 
*pionet.net/~jzeman/tips/contents.html 
*www.multimania.com/harvestr/logos/ 
*www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html 
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*hotwired.lycos.com/ 
*www.iservice.at/isset.html 
*www.itgraphics.com.au/tutorial/index.htm 
*www.visual-redemption.com/ 
*mccannas.com/pshop/photosh0.htm 
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/linkotip.htm 
*www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html 
*homepage.mac.com/markstrange...hoto~index.html 
*www.sketchpad.net/ 
*www.photoshopuser.com/ 
*www.neofrog.com/ 
*www.netpedia.com/graphics/tips/ 
*www.opticnurve.com/ 
*orgcon.jlswebsource.com/tips.html 
*www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/photoshop.asp 
*www.ozones.com/handson/ 
*www.pageresource.com/ 
*www.pagetutor.com/ 
*www.pankpages.com/ 
*www.piscespub.com/pcpp50.html 
*www.pixelpunk.8m.com/ 
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/adobepc.htm 
*www.perfectpixels.com/home.cfm 
*www.phong.com/ 
*www.planetphotoshop.com/tutorials.html 
*www.poidesign.com/ 
*www.pragt.net/ 
*www.webreference.com/graphics/ 
*www.psionic.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/ 
*www.webreference.com/graphics/ 
*www.rainworld.com/oe_99/forg...ndex.frame.html 
*www.raestudios.com/ 
*www.rainworld.com/ 
*www.renderosity.com/ 
*books.je-ideadesign.com/viewlets/ 
*robouk.gdesign.nl/index.php3 
*www.russellbrown.com/ 
*www.afn.org/~afn07395/ 
*www.creativepro.com/story/ 
*www.shortcutcentral.com/ 
*www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm 
*learn.smartplanet.com/ 
*webdeveloper.com/html/html_table_splicing.html 
*www.spoono.com/ 
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/ 
*www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm 
*strider-web.virtualave.net/ 
*www.netcolony.com/arts/d5uga/Pshop/tuts.html 
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/MonthlyTipB.html 
*thetechnozone.com/macbuyersg...Photoshop6.html 
*www.thinkdan.com/ 
*www.sev.com.au/dtpzone/phtips.asp 
*members.tripod.com/~rddesign/prof.html 
*www.teamphotoshop.com/ 
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph...ls6/?once=true& 
*www.intelinfo.com/ 
*twh.telefragged.com/ 
*builder.com.com/ 
*users.iafrica.com/c/cu/cubic/vers/ 
*www.wastedyouth.org/ 
*www.webclass-101.com/photoshop6.shtml 
*wdvl.com/Authoring/Graphics/ 
*www.webgraphicscenter.com/ 
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/ 
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/index.html 
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/ 
*www.geocities.com/vitseeus/ 
*www.phong.com/tutorials/ 
*eternalgfx.homestead.com/effectstutorials.html 
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/ 
*www.deviantart.com/thumbnails.php?section=ps7 
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml 
*user.fundy.net/morris/redire...?gallery2.shtml 
*www.ultimatetopsites.com/coolsites/top50gfx/ 
*www.pixelvoid.com/ 
*www.razorart.com/ 
*robouk.gdesign.nl/ 
*www.liquidsoft.com/ 
*www.pixeljunction.com/ 
*www.solardreamstudios.com/ 
*www.spoono.com/ *www.shadowness.com/tutorials.html 
*twh.telefragged.com/ 
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/adobe/ 
*www.wastedyouth.org/ 
*www.teamphotoshop.com/ 
*www.project-boredom.com/ 
*www.nyonic.com 
*www.rainworld.com/psworkshop/ 
*www.screaming-art.com/ 
*www.photoshoptechniques.com/ 
*www.firelily.com/photoshop/ 
*www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials.htm 
*www.webcorpfx.com/v2-html/ 
*www.spyroteknik.com/ 
*tiles.ice.org/index_completed.php? 
*www.arbel-designs.com/ 
*home.hetnet.nl/~whiteeagleonline/Tutorials.htm 
*www.3x4.co.uk/tutorials.php 
*www.myjanee.com/tuts.htm 
*www.humanconclusion.com 
*www.toeng.com 
*www.endeffect.com 
*www.pixeljunction.com 
*www.iamunreal.com 
*www.turtleshell.com 
*www.cognitivedistortion.com 

Lightwave 
*members.shaw.ca/ 
*www.simplylightwave.com 

3D Studio Max 
*www.comet-cartoons.com/toons/3dhelp.cfm/ 
*www.3dtotal.com 
*www.3dcafe.com/ 
*www.raph.com/ 
*www.exchange3d.com/main/index.php 
*www.3dark.com/ 
*www.maxhelp.com/ 
*www.max3d.com/ 
*www.3dluvr.com/ 
*mr2k.3dvf.com/frameset.htm 
*www.voidix.com/tutorials3d.php 
*www.atomic-animation.com/boolean_reminders.htm 
*www.maxtd.com/ 
*www.origamy.com.br/ 
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson67/index.html 
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson64 
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson65 
*members.shaw.ca/loganfoster/download/index.html 

Stock photos 
*www.deviantart.com/?tier=stockart 
*www.istockphoto.com 
*www.freefoto.com 
*www.pictor.com 
*www.imagebank.com 
*www.ditto.com 
*www.twistedlens.com 
*www.bciusa.com 
*www.photo.net 
*www.webshots.com 
*www.gograph.com 
*www.freestockphotos.com 
*www.freeimages.co.uk 
*www.archivephotos.com 
*www.pro-visions.com 
*www.freemediaarchive.com 
*www.zing.com 
*www.atpictures.com 
*www.zuadobank.com 

Mixed 
*www.catnmoose.com/wsc.shtml 
*www.milonic.co.uk/menu/ 
*www.dynamicdrive.com/ 
*www.dhtmlcentral.com/ 
*www.entensity.net/ 
*tutorials.findtutorials.com/ 
*www.fsix.net/ 
*www.kaosweaver.com/ 
*liquidpulse.net 
*www.melonn.com/ 
*vancouver-webpages.com/META/mk-metas.html 
*www.microbians.com/ 
*www.opencube.com/ 
*technet.oracle.com/ 
*www.phpcrazy.com/scripts.html 
*www.phpdeveloper.org 
*phpwebsite.appstate.edu/ 
*www.precisionart.net/index.php 
*www.shadowness.com 
*cgi.resourceindex.com 
*www.lol.dk/lol/ 
*www.thewebmachine.com/ 
*www.sitepoint.com/ 

if u would like, then plzzz reply


----------



## tuxfan (May 9, 2006)

So many links and 100% of them are useless for the topic of this thread! 

Dude, your links are useful but only when posted at the right place. Here it takes the nature of a spam!!

BTW, just for information. Now you can get a free .com domain if you manage to gather enough points at TechSpot.in

Additionally, for some limited period I can give .org domains for Rs. 100


----------



## gary4gar (May 9, 2006)

@demoninside9
why don't u post it in a seperate thread???
@tuxfan
for getting .com domain name on techspot u have to make 7000 points a year which if virtually imposible without spamming on there forum.a easy step  just pay few bucks .


----------



## tuxfan (May 10, 2006)

Payment is the first thing that I suggested many posts ago!! But if someone really wants a "free" .com then IMO techspot is the place to go because unlike some other free domain offers, you get full control over domain.

There are hosting company who fool others by giving a "free domain" with their hosting accounts. But then you can never shift hosting from them even if their service sucks big time.

I have said this upmteen number of times - *pay for your domains and go for free hosting*. You can change your hosting every month (or even every week . This is just a possibility) but you can't change your domain without losing a lot of things 

And whats the cost of a .com domain? Is it too much? Its only about a rupee a day!! Surely within means even if you are on a pocket money budget  And who stops you from putting adsense and recovering the costs?


----------

